# Prostatakrebs > Nach der Behandlung >  Steigender PSA-Wert 1/2 Jahr nach RPE

## BerndA

Hallo miteinander, brauch eure Hilfe, ich wurde am 14.05.2021 mit Da Vinci nerverhaltend operiert, Befund pT2c, M0, N0, Pn1, R1, Gleason 7a, 90% Gleason 6, 10% Gleason 7, 60% der Prostata mit Krebs befallen, Perineuralscheideninfiltration, 11 Lymphknoten, alle frei, Samenblasen frei.
Schon der erste PSA-Wert 6 Wochen nach OP war bei 0,03ng/ml, der zweite <0,07ng/ml (eigenes Labor des Urologen kann nicht genauer messen), der dritte im Januar bei 0,07ng/ml (externes Labor). Der PSA hat sich so innerhalb eines halbe Jahres verdoppelt. Mein Urologe hat mir schon die Überweisung zur Beratung Strahlentherapie mitgegeben, er meinte wir sollten nicht länger damit warten. Wie ist eure Meinung oder eigene Erfahrung, soll ich mit der Logenbestrahlung (R1 Schnittrand) warten bis der Wert bei 0,2 ist was ich hier schon oft gelesen habe oder jetzt schon mit der Bestrahlung beginnen um evtl. größere Chancen auf Heilung zu haben? Wäre euch dankbar für jede Antwort.


Bernd

----------


## buschreiter

Hallo Bernd,

ich stand vor der gleichen Situation und habe einige wichtige Tips im Thread bekommen: https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...ich-auch-Hilfe

Letzlich bin ich es so angegangen, wie auch die Definition eines biochemischen Rezidivs lautet. Andere User (s. mein Thread) hatten andere Erfahrungen gemacht (PSA wieder gesunken/stagniert), bei einem R1 und den restlichen Werten spricht allerdings sehr viel für ein lokales Problem.
Ich würde es wieder so machen.

VG
Achim

----------


## barlaus37

Hallo Bernd, 

Der Link von Buschreiter beschreibt schon alles sehr gut, dort auch Posting #18 von Ralf; Grunddilemma. 

In dem nachfolgendem Link von dem Vortrag kommt dann auch eine Folie, ungefähr bei 8 Minuten und 40 Sekunden nachfolgend, wo erklärt wird, warum Bereiche zwischen 0.01 und 0.1 schwer einzuschätzen sind. 

https://www.urotoday.com/video-lectures/advanced-prostate-cancer/video/1421-management-of-men-with-psa-recurrence-or-persistence-after-prostatectomy-presentation-christopher-evans.html

Wenn ich an deiner Stelle wäre, würde ich den PSA Wert ander externen Laborstelle in 14 Tagen und/oder in einem Monat nochmal messen lassen, für mich schilderst Du mehrere Laborwerte von unterschiedlichen Laboren. 

Gruß Barlaus

----------


## Urologe

> Hallo miteinander, brauch eure Hilfe, ich wurde am 14.05.2021 mit Da Vinci nerverhaltend operiert, Befund pT2c, M0, N0, Pn1, R1, Gleason 7a, 90% Gleason 6, 10% Gleason 7, 60% der Prostata mit Krebs befallen, Perineuralscheideninfiltration, 11 Lymphknoten, alle frei, Samenblasen frei.
> Schon der erste PSA-Wert 6 Wochen nach OP war bei 0,03ng/ml, der zweite <0,07ng/ml (eigenes Labor des Urologen kann nicht genauer messen), der dritte im Januar bei 0,07ng/ml (externes Labor). Der PSA hat sich so innerhalb eines halbe Jahres verdoppelt. Mein Urologe hat mir schon die Überweisung zur Beratung Strahlentherapie mitgegeben, er meinte wir sollten nicht länger damit warten. Wie ist eure Meinung oder eigene Erfahrung, soll ich mit der Logenbestrahlung (R1 Schnittrand) warten bis der Wert bei 0,2 ist was ich hier schon oft gelesen habe oder jetzt schon mit der Bestrahlung beginnen um evtl. größere Chancen auf Heilung zu haben? Wäre euch dankbar für jede Antwort.
> 
> 
> Bernd


Mit einer Logenbestrahlung allein wird es nicht reichen, weil R1 und Pn1 Histologie.
Es ist doch sehr wahrscheinlich, das in den nicht entfernten übrigen Lymphdrüsen 
Mikrometastasen sein können.
Deswegen sollte der Lymphabfluss mitbestrahlt werden plus 6 Monate ADT.
So holen Sie das Beste aus Ihrer Situation heraus

----------


## barlaus37

@BerndA:

was ich mit meinem Posting sagen wollte: Ich würde an deiner Stelle bis 0.1 warten, bis eine Behandlung eingeleitet wird, um sich wirklich sicher zu sein, dass ein Rezidiv vorliegt. Dann erst Bestrahlung, weil es sein könnte, dass wegen deiner verschiedenen Laborwerte ein "fluktuierender - persistierender PSA" zwischen 0.03 und 0.07 ist, der vielleicht nicht steigt. => da es verschiedene Labore sind, wäre das vielleicht denkbar, wenn auch auf den ersten Blick es so aussieht wie ein lokales Rezidiv. Vielleicht auch den Pathologen fragen, wie groß der R1 ist, und welcher GleasonScore/GleasonGrade an der Stelle ist. 
Schau mal auf myprostate.eu; bei manchen geht der PSA nach der OP im Bereich 0.01 - 0.1 geringfügig nach oben, um dann seitwärts zu laufen. Das sind aber eventuell auch Ausnahmen....

Alles Gute, 
Barlaus

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo lieber fs,

willkommen zurück im Forum, es ist eine Freude, wieder etwas von Ihnen zu lesen!

Ralf

----------


## roli56

Hallo und viele Grüße an Alle
Ich habe mich vor ein paar Tagen angemeldet und lese nun verschiedene Beiträge.
Eine Frage,wie kann eigentlich der PSA-WERT wieder steigen, wenn die Prostata entfernt wurde ?
Bei mir wurde ca.drei Wochen nach der OP 0,15 gemessen und dann nochmal drei Wochen später 0,01.Naechste Woche habe ich wieder einen Termin beim Urologen,das sind dann vier Monate nach der OP.
Roland

----------


## Jörg Lp

Hallo roli 56,
der PSA halbiert sich ca alle 5 Tage nach der OP.
Bis er den niedrigsten Stand erreicht hat.
Der Wert aktuell von 0.01 ist sehr sehr gut.
Ich drücke die Daumen das er so bleibt.
Der PSA kann steigen wenn der Krebs zurück kehrt.
Entweder lokal, das heißt an der gleichen Stelle wo die Prostata war oder an anderer Stelle im Körper.
Von einem Rezidiv spricht man bei einem Wert ab 0.2
Gruß Jörg

----------


## RalfDm

Jörg,



> Der PSA kann steigen wenn der Krebs zurück kehrt.


wenn nach einer RP irgendwann der PSA-Wert wieder messbar wird, dann ist der Krebs nicht "zurückgekehrt", sondern er war nie wirklich weg. Irgendwo im Körper haben ein paar Krebszellen "überwintert", die sich jetzt wieder teilen und vermehren.

Ralf

----------


## roli56

Danke für die Antworten,mir war das nicht ganz klar,warum man ohne Prostata einen PSA-WERT haben kann.
Gruß Roland

----------


## MartinWK

Zum Beispiel als Frau: immerhin 1,5% erreichen PSA>=0,1   https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.105...00009213431214
Und auch der Mann produziert das noch an anderen Stellen im Körper.
Als Marker nach Prostataentfernung ist es trotzdem sehr gut, nur sollte man sehr kleine Werte nicht überbewerten.

----------


## BerndA

Danke für die Rückmeldungen, Achim, Barlaus und Urologe fs.


Achim, deinen Werdegang hab ich schön öfters angesehen aber nun das erste Mal kompl. durchgelesen. Die Lymphabflusswege wurden bei Dir nicht mitbestrahlt und so wie es aussieht ist es gutgegangen. Dein Befall war allerdings geringer als bei mir.


Balaus, es waren nur zwei Labore, das erfuhr ich aber erst bei dem Wert <0,07. Blutabnahme war immer beim Urologen, nur dieses eine Mal wurde die Probe nicht ans externe Labor geschickt sondern im eigenen Labor ausgewertet, wird künftig nicht mehr passieren, ist in der Akte vermerkt. Ich werde nach vier Wochen nochmal PSA feststellen lassen um zu sehen in welche Richtung er sich weiter bewegt, vielleicht fällt er auch wieder, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. Danach sehen wir weiter.


Urologe fs, Lymphabfluss mitbestrahlen plus 6 Monate ADT, bin ganz erschrocken als ich das gelesen hab, eigentlich habe ich gehofft mit der OP geheilt zu werden, ist wohl nicht so. Sollte man sich das nicht für später aufheben falls die Logenbestrahlung nichts bringt?


Habe meinen Operateur kontaktiert und Ihm meine Werte mitgeteilt, bin gespannt auf seine Antwort.
Seine Aussage bei der Entlassung nach der OP, trotz R1 zu 95% geheilt und sollte doch der PSA-Wert wieder steigen sollte ich mich nicht zu früh bestrahlen lassen. Er hat schon viele Strahlenschäden gesehen, das ist nicht so einfach.
Würde mich auch Interessiere ob jemand längerfristige gesundheitliche Probleme nach Bestrahlung bekommen hat.


Gruß Bernd

----------


## Barnold

Martin,



> Zum Beispiel als Frau: immerhin 1,5% erreichen PSA>=0,1


der Artikel, zu dem Dein Link führt, stammt aus 2000. Zu der Zeit galt für Labore schon der Messbereich von 0,2 bis 50 ng/ml in dem die Messwerte um 15,5% schwanken durften. Alles was, vor allem niedriger lag, fiel und fällt auch heute nicht unter diese Vorgabe. Werte über 50 ng/ml hat man teilweise sogar mit Serum von weiblichen Patienten in den messbaren Bereich verdünnt. Üblicherweise wird dazu heute Kochsalzlösung oder Albumin verwendet.
Gruß Arnold

----------


## MartinWK

Arnold, wolltest du sagen, die Studie ist falsch?

----------


## LowRoad

> Als Marker nach Prostataentfernung ist es trotzdem sehr gut, nur sollte man sehr kleine Werte nicht überbewerten.


Eine kleine Anmerkung sei mir gestattet:
Gerade nach Operation ist ein niedriger PSA Wert von entscheidender Bedeutung für die Steuerung einer eventuell notwendigen Salvage-Bestrahlung. Geht man von der gerne referieren RADICALS-RT Studie aus, die Gleichwertigkeit von Adjuvanter- und Salvage-RT zeigen konnte, ist es entscheidend, früh mit der Salvage RT anzufangen. Als Vorgabe galten dabei ein PSA Wert von >0.1ng/ml, bzw. 3 aufeinander folgende PSA Anstiege, auch unter 0.1ng/ml. Alles andere ist demnach keine gleichwertige Salvage-RT mehr.

Aber natürlich hast Du recht, bei metastasierten Stadien ist dieser sehr niedrige Wert oft schwankend, und von eingeschränkter Aussagekraft.

----------


## Barnold

Martin,



> Arnold, wolltest du sagen, die Studie ist falsch?


wie käme ich dazu, mir so etwas anzumaßen. Der Hinweis galt lediglich der Laborpraxis, wo man als Mitarbeiter von den verschiedenen Herstellern mit Informationen zu Sensitivität und Spezifität "bombardiert" wurde und sich letztlich für ein Verfahren entscheiden musste. Anhand der von der RiLiBÄK vorgeschriebenen Ringversuche konnte man dann feststellen, dass jeder Test andere Sollwerte aufwies, was letztlich dazu führte, dass man den Hersteller nicht mehr wechselte, um die Kontinuität zu wahren. Im Rahmen eines Wechsels, bedingt durch eine Änderung des Analysensystems, habe ich selbst Vergleichsmessungen durchgeführt Methode alt gegen Methode neu. Die genauen Daten weiß ich natürlich nicht mehr, aber immerhin gab es eine Korrelation zwischen den Werten, keine Übereinstimmung.
Gruß Arnold

----------


## MartinWK

Arnold, jetzt hab' ich es verstanden. Deswegen bleibe ich immer beim gleichen Labor, und die beim gleichen Produkt. Die beiden Messungen, die in 2 weiteren Laboren analysiert wurden, passten nicht in meine Historie (sind aber eingetragen auf myprostate.eu).

----------


## MartinWK

Hmmmmmm

Einmal *RADICALS* https://www.thelancet.com/journals/l...553-1/fulltext
Da wurde nichts zum möglichst frühen Beginn der Salvage festgestellt. Der Salvagebeginn wurde statt bei SOC PSA>=0,2 (oder damals eher =0,5) auf >=0,1 definiert, also möglichst dicht an dem Kriterium für adjuvante RT (welches >=0 lautet). Der Grund, vermutlich: bei einem zu hohen Wert wäre die Salvage mit Sicherheit schlechter gewesen bezüglich dem Endpunkt "biochemisches Überleben". Zwar war der im Design nur sekundär, doch es ist allgemein bekannt, dass üblicherweise bei solchen Studien wenig über das Gesamtüberleben oder PCa-spezifisches Überleben (hier der primäre Endpunkt) herausgefunden wird. Und so war es dann auch, und wird auch in der "discussion" reflektiert, wenn über den Stand der Erkenntnis geschrieben wird. "_We do not yet have good quality evidence concerning the effect of postoperative radiotherapy timing on longer-term outcomes such as FFDM_" (Vermeiden von Fernmetastasen).
Für Fernmetastasen oder gar Gesamtüberleben konnten aufgrund bisheriger Nachbeobachtungszeit und Seltenheit des Vorkommens keine Aussagen getroffen werden.
Zum Studiendesign hier: https://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/NCT00541047

RADICALS zeigt, dass fast 68% der Männer, die nicht adjuvant bestrahlt wurden, keine Salvage binnen 8 Jahren erhielten - und das bei dem strengen Kriterium von PSA>=0,1 oder 3x Anstieg. https://www.thelancet.com/cms/10.101...521c6/mmc1.pdf (figure 4).
Unter 0,1 aktiv zu werden ist daher nicht ratsam. Die "Gleichwertigkeit" besteht ja nur beim onkologischen Ergebnis (und nur bezüglich biochemischem Rezidiv), bezüglich Toxizität ist die adjuvante Therapie schlechter.

Und einmal die Studie von *Fossati et al*: https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/26497924/
"When patients were stratified according to the number of risk factors at final pathology, patients with at least two pathologic risk factors showed an increased risk of 5-yr BCR as high as 10% per 0.1 ng/ml of PSA level compared with only 1.5% in patients with one or no pathologic risk factors."
Also ein um 10% erhöhtes Risiko für ein biochemisches Rezidiv binnen 8 Jahren pro 0,1 ng/ml PSA mehr bei Beginn der Salvage.
Nur hat Bernd diese 2 Faktoren *nicht*, sondern nur einen: "Three pathologic risk factors were identified: pathologic stage pT3b or higher, pathologic Gleason score ≥ 8, and negative surgical margins."

----------


## BerndA

Hab jetzt die Antwort meines Operateurs erhalten und hier reinkopiert:


"Zunächst möchte ich Ihnen mitteilen, dass sie kein Lokalrezidiv haben. Die sehr niedrigen Werte, 0,03 beziehungsweise 0,07 sprechen dagegen. Es handelt sich auch nicht um eine Verdoppelungszeit, da bei diesen niedrigen Werten dieses Prinzip nicht angewendet werden kann. Es gilt erst ab einem deutlich hören Wert
Nach den neuesten Studien und Gesichtspunkten ist in diesem Stadion, auch wenn der Tumor an einer Stelle bis zum Rand ging, keinerlei Bestrahlung indiziert. Die Chance, dass sie jemals ein Lokal rezidiv bekommen, liegt nach meinen Berechnungen und nach meiner Erfahrung an mehreren 1000 Patienten bei 10 %. Die Nebenwirkungsrate  bei Bestrahlungen ist sehr hoch, gerade nach mehreren Jahren (Blutungen, HarnRöhren Strikturen, Inkontinenz etc.)
Das moderne Vorgehen ist so: regelmäßige PSA Kontrolle, alle circa drei Monate. Erst ab einer Höhe von circa 0,4 ist eine deutliche Darstellung eines lokalrezidives oder eines Lymphknotens sichtbar und auch nicht zu spät für eine Bestrahlung. D.h. ab dem Wert sollte man ein PET CT durchführen, dann weiß auch der Radiologe, wohin er im Eventual Fall bestrahlen soll. Sie vergeben sich dadurch nichts.
Ich hoffe, Ihnen damit geholfen zu haben, Sie können sich jederzeit mit neueren PSA werden an mich wenden."


Was haltet ihr von dieser Empfehlung ? Mein behandelnder Urologe hätte schon gleich nach der Reha bei 0,03ng/ml bestrahlen wollen.


Gruß Bernd

----------


## barlaus37

Hallo Bernd, 

alles unter 0.1  gilt als  Nullbereich, offiziell.  Es gibt aber auch  eine Studie, wo bei  Hochrisikotumoren  0.03  als Grenze gilt. Da  liegst  Du aber  m. E.  drunter, d.h.  Du hast keinen T3a oder T3b oder einen hohen Gleason8. 

Von einer Bestrahlung  jetzt sofort  würde  ich Abstand nehmen, und weiter messen.  Falls es nervlich ok für Dich ist, im 6 Wochenabstand.   Wird dann eine  kontinuierliche Steigerung sichtbar,  die über 0.1  geht, stellt sich die  Frage, was es denn sonst sein soll ausser einem Rezidiv. 

Kennst Du diese Nomogramme vom Memorial Sloan Hospital,  bei google  eingeben:

mskcc nomogramm post prostatectomy, 

 da wird die Rezidivwahrscheinlichkeit etwas  höher  gesehen bei einem  R1, gib da doch mal  deine Daten ein.

Ich finde leider den Link nicht zu einen youtube Video, wo Prof. Graefen (Martini Klinik) und Prof Thomas Wiegel (Ulm, arbeitet an den europäischen Leitlinien mit, Strahlenexperte) 2014  auf einem Urologenkongress  sich über Salvage Therapie unterhalten,  aber ich halte  beide für eine gute  Adresse für eine Zweitmeinung.  Dort in dem Video wurde argumentiert, "wenn es über 0.1  hinausgeht aus dem ultrasensitiven Bereich, geht es mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit weiter".

Möglicherweise kann man bei einem pathologisch gesicherten Gleason Score 7a wie bei Dir davon ausgehen, dass das Rezidiv, wenn es kommt, langsam kommt, und bei geringer Metastasen-Streuwahrscheinlichkeit bis 0.2 warten für ein PSMA Pet/ CT. Du hattest geschrieben 90%Grade3, 10% Grade4, da könnte so ein Abwarten vertretbar sein.

Was sagt dein Bauchgefühl ? Ist dein Operateur  jemand, der eine Bestrahlung  als , sorry,  narzisstische Niederlage seiner OP -Fähigkeit  ansehen würde ?  Operateure und Strahlentherapeuten mögen sich nicht immer. Die Antwort von ihm an Dich klang allerdings nicht unmittelbar so (fand ich, du kennst ihn besser). 

Wie ist der Gleason Score Gleason Grade  an der R1 Stelle ?  Du schreibst, dass es zu 90 % Grade 3 Zellen waren.  Da könnte es tatsächlich sein, dass ein R1 harmlos ist,  und nicht rezidiviert.

Aber was nützt alle Spekulation ?  Ich glaube, es hilft wirklich nur hochfrequentes  Messen vom PSA  Wert,  und  dieser Verlauf deutet dann daraufhin, was  es ist.

Sorry, eine einfachere Antwort habe ich nicht.

Gruss, und alles Gute für eine gute Therapieentscheidung, 
Barlaus

----------


## MartinWK

Meiner Erfahrung nach orientieren sich die Ärzte im Krankenhaus eher an dem aktuellen Stand der Wissenschaft als die niedergelassenen. Das wird zusammenhängen mit höherer Spezialisierung, mehr Kontakt zu anderen Ärzten, der größeren Unabhängigkeit vom Profit sowie mehr Druck von außen, auf dem neuesten Stand zu sein.
Konkret kann man wohl den Narzissmus des Operateurs vernachlässigen.
Die Feststellung, dass, wenn es über 0,1 hinausgeht, (meistens) noch weiter geht, ist eine Platitüde. PCa wächst nun mal weiter, nur kommt es auf die VZ und das Risiko der Streuung an. Und wann und ob eine Salvage etwas bringt. Zur Evidenz hatte ich oben geschrieben.

----------


## Georg_

Eine Bestrahlung nach der Reha halte ich in deinem Fall für Übertherapie. Es ist ja 90% Gleason 6, da kann man wirklich abwarten. Die sofortige Bestrahlung wird bei Patienten mit hohem Risiko gemacht.

----------


## BerndA

Danke für die Beiträge Barlaus, MartinWK und Georg,

was mir durch den Kopf geht, ein 2c ist nicht weit von einem 3a entfernt, weiß nicht ob das immer so genau getrennt werden kann. Wegen dem R1, ist das überhaupt möglich zu sagen am Schnittrand ist ein Gleason 6 oder 7 ?
Ist das nicht gemischt?
So steht es im Pathologiebericht: Das Karzinom apikal beidseits sowie supraapikal dorsal, rechts und links multifokal randbildend (Gesamtlänge >10 mm).
Habe den Arzt als einen ruhigen, besonnenen Mann kennengelernt, er wurde mir empfohlen von Leidensgenossen die von ihm operiert worden sind.
War gestern bei der Blutabnahme, vier Wochen nach dem letzten Wert, will mal sehen ob der sich auf so kurze Zeit verändert hat. Nächste Woche werde ich im örtlichen Krankenhaus einen Termin zur Strahlenberatung ausmachen, die Überweisung hab ich ja schon. Mal sehen was sie mir empfehlen.


Gruß Bernd

----------


## barlaus37

Hallo Bernd,

 wegen deinen Fragen obenstehend,  > da muss ich jetzt doch passen. 

 Ich dachte, GleasonScore/Gleaongrad am R1 spielt eine Rolle, [=> Hotline Telefonnummer der Prostatakrebs-Selbsthilfe(0800 70 80 123; Di-Do 15.00 Uhr)] kennst Du wahrscheinlich schon. 

Gruß 
Barlaus

----------


## Georg_

Bernd,

in der Prostata sind "Flecken" mit Gleason 6 und Gleason 7 sowie gesundes Gewebe. Wenn du 90% Gleason 6 hast, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit groß, dass auch der Schnittrand Gleason 6 ist. An sich könnte man den Pathologen nochmal bitten, den Schnittrand genauer zu untersuchen. Aber es ändert sich nichts an der Therapie, du must die Entwicklung des PSA Wertes abwarten.

Georg

----------


## MartinWK

> was mir durch den Kopf geht, ein 2c ist nicht weit von einem 3a entfernt, weiß nicht ob das immer so genau getrennt werden kann.


Was meinst du mit "entfernt"? Ein pT2c mit R1 ist kein T3.
Allerdings: da es keine "Kapsel" gibt und insbesondere am Apex der Übergang fließend ist ist das meiner Meinung nach ohnehin keine gute Unterscheidung für die Prognose.




> Wegen dem R1, ist das überhaupt möglich zu sagen am Schnittrand ist ein Gleason 6 oder 7 ?
> Ist das nicht gemischt?


Die Zellen teilen sich und die meisten (oder hoffentlich alle bei dir) wandern nicht gleich weg, sondern bleiben. Also entstehen "Klumpen", die genetisch ziemlich einheitlich sind. Ob man am Schnittrand das so genau unterscheiden kann wird der Pathologe sagen können.

----------


## BerndA

Habe jetzt schon lange nicht mehr geschrieben aber immer fleissig mitgelesen.  Mein PSA-wert steigt leider immer weiter, 08.02.22  0,08ng/ml, 05.05.22  0,12ng/ml, 27.06.22  0,14ng/ml. Ich möchte ein PSMA-PET-CT vor der Bestrahlung machen lassen, mein Urologe stellt mir aber keine Überweisung aus. Die bekomme ich erst wenn der Strahlentherapeut im örtlichen Krankenhaus dies befürwortet. Das hat mir die Arzthelferin telefonisch nach Rücksprache mit dem Arzt mitgeteilt. Kann der Urologe das so einfach verweigern?


Bernd

----------


## RalfDm

Bernd,

eine PSMA-PET/CT macht bei einem PSA-Wert von 0,14 ng/ml einfach keinen Sinn, die Wahrscheinlichkeit, etwas zu sehen, liegt bei unter 50 % (Basiswissen, Abschnitt 6.15.7, Seite 62). Das ist das Dilemma bei der Salvage-Bestrahlung, nämlich dass man sie optimal bei einem PSA-Wert zwischen 0,2 und 0,5 ng/ml beginnen sollte – besser natürlich bei dem niedrigeren Wert –, ohne die PSA-Quelle festnageln zu können. Bei Beginn bei einem PSA-Wert von > 0,5 ng/ml sinkt die Heilungschance (Basiswissen, Abschnitt 9.18.1, Seite 201).

Ralf

----------


## MartinWK

"Heilung" ist hier wie auch sonst als 5 Jahre rezidivfrei zu verstehen.

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Bernd,




> Mit einer Logenbestrahlung allein wird es nicht reichen, weil R1 und Pn1 Histologie.
> Es ist doch sehr wahrscheinlich, das in den nicht entfernten übrigen Lymphdrüsen
> Mikrometastasen sein können.
> Deswegen sollte der Lymphabfluss mitbestrahlt werden plus 6 Monate ADT.
> So holen Sie das Beste aus Ihrer Situation heraus


habe den Text von FJ nochmal hier hin kopiert.
mache es so wie von FJ beschrieben.
ich habe das auch gemacht ,nur die begleitende Hormontherapie wollte ich nicht machen. (vielleicht war das der Fehler )
schau mal auf mein Profil

lg
Adam

----------


## BerndA

Danke Ralf, Martin und Adam für die Antworten,


Ich habe bei Prof. Ezziddin angefragt wegen eines PSMA PET-CT mit dem neuen Zirkonium-89 markierten Radiopharmakon.


https://www.uni-saarland.de/aktuell/...kon-24853.html


Das Verfahren gilt noch als experimentell. Als Selbstzahler würde ich aber einen kurzfristigen Termin für die Untersuchung bekommen. Die Aussichten etwas zu finden sollen etwa bei ca.70% liegen, allerdings lies Ezziddin über seinen Oberarzt mitteilen, dass bei meinen Werten mit R1 Schnittrand das Rezidiv zu über 90% in der Loge liegt. Die Logenbestrahlung ist hier das Mittel der Wahl so wie es auch mein Urologe sagt. Wenn man in der Bildgebung etwas sieht könnte man diese Stelle noch boostern, das wäre der Unterschied zur reinen Blindbestrahlung. Wie ist eure Meinung dazu. 


Bernd

----------


## buschreiter

Hallo Bernd, es sieht tatsächlich nach einem Lokalrezidiv aus. Allerdings: Nichts Genaues weiß man nicht! Ich finde, man sollte die bestmögliche Bildgebung wählen, es geht schließlich um das Wichtigste, das wir haben, die Gesundheit. Die Bildgebung mit Zirkonium hört sich mE sehr vielversprechend an und kann eventuell auch dazu führen, dass eine unnütze Bestrahlung mit all ihren möglichen Nebenwirkungen vermieden wird, falls sich außerhalb der Loge entartete Zellen finden lassen (bei Dir unwahrscheinlich aber nicht unmöglich). Ggf. kann direkt etwas mitbestrahlt werden, was sonst später Probleme machen könnte, vielleicht auch nichts davon und es wird nur die Loge bestrahlt und gut ist  :L&auml;cheln:  Aber: Will man sich im Nachhinein ärgern, dass man nicht jede Möglichkeit genutzt hat? Beim Autokauf nimmt man gerne Geld für unnütze aber angenehme Extras in die Hand, warum nicht bei der Gesundheit Geld in die Hand nehmen, wenn möglich? Das ist allerdings nur meine ganz persönliche Meinung! 

VG
Achim

----------


## MartinWK

Achim hat schon alles geschrieben, kann das nur bekräftigen: 90% lokal, 10% Risiko gestreut (die Aussage wohl bezogen auf die möglichen Ergebnisse der Bildgebung - die nicht alles sieht): man sollte den Oberarzt fragen, ob er bei sich selbst die 10% ignorieren würde.

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo Bernd,

die Bildgebung mit Zirkonium hört sich ja wirklich interessant an, gerade für Männer wie ich, die erhebliche PSMA-negative Anteile haben.

Hast du schon weitere Infos von Prof. Ezziddin bekommen? Oder schon dort gewesen? Dein Bericht wäre sehr interessant.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## BerndA

Danke Achim, Martin und Roland für die Antworten,


die Gedanken von Achim hatte ich auch, ich hätte es nicht besser schreiben können. Habe mich jetzt entschieden das PSMA PET-CT in Homburg zu machen. Ich möchte einfach die Chance nutzen, wenn etwas gesehen wird gezielter bestrahlen zu können. Habe nächste Woche am Montag den Termin. Mein Urologe machte mir einige Schwierigkeiten, gar nicht patientenfreundlich, ich sollte lt. UKS zuerst  ein "normales" PSMA PET-CT anfertigen lassen. Erst wenn man da nichts sieht ein PSMA PET-CT mit Zirkonium-89. Die Überweisung dazu hat er mir verweigert und auch die Unterschrift auf dem Anmeldeformular. Habe das dann mit dem Oberarzt von Prof. Ezziddin geklärt, wir machen jetzt gleich das Zirkonium PET-CT. Doppelte Belastung durch die Untersuchung entfällt dadurch. Ich werde wieder berichten, denn ich glaube das ist nicht nur für Roland interessant.


Bernd.

----------


## RolandHO

Ich bin sehr gespannt auf das Ergebnis der Bildgebung und auch auf das Verfahren.
Freue mich auf deinen Bericht.

Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg
Roland

----------


## BerndA

Muss jetzt endlich mal schreiben, hab es immer wieder hinausgeschoben. Corona hat mich nun auch erwischt, bin noch krank.
Ich war in Homburg zum PSMA-PET-CT mit Zirkonium 89. Das erste PET-CT war eine Stunde nach der Verabreichung. Insgesamt vier CT`s 1x/Tag. Normalerweise wären es nur drei. Aber nach dem dritten CT war noch ein leuchtender Punkt an der Blasenspitze. Musste abends noch zwei Liter trinken um evtl. in der Blase befindliches Zirkonium auszuscheiden. Wenn es sich um Krebszellen handeln würde wären sie dann beim vierten Ct immer noch sichtbar.
Leider ist von dem leuchtenden Punkt nichts geblieben, das Rezidiv ist örtlich nicht nachzuweisen. Trotzdem bin ich froh diese Chance genutzt zu haben, man hätte ja auch was sehen können. Es ist schon interessant auf den Bildern zu sehen wie die Punkte jeden Tag weniger werden. Die Punkte beim ersten PET-CT entsprechen dem Bild eines CT`s mit Gallium 68, lt. Oberarzt. Professor Ezziddin hab ich nicht gesehen, war mit den Oberarzt Dr. Rosar auch sehr zufrieden.
Mein PSA ist leider weiter gestiegen auf 0,16.


Hier der neueste Bericht vom UKS.


https://www.uniklinikum-saarland.de/...18.07.2022.pdf


Bernd

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo Bernd,

vielen Dank für deinen informativen Bericht.

Das Ergebnis ist frustrierend, ich kenne es aus eigener Erfahrung. Man möchte etwas sehen, 
auf das sich dann eine Therapie beziehen kann.  Du hast aber auch noch einen sehr geringen PSA Wert, 
auch bei der höheren Empfindlichkeit durch Zirkonium muss man daher damit rechnen, dass noch nichts zu sehen ist, leider.

Auch wenn sich das neue Verfahren zunächst sehr vielversprechend anhört, werde ich meine nächste Bildgebung
 - wahrscheinlich noch in diesem Monat - nochmals mit Ga machen lassen. Auch nochmal an der Uni Bonn, wo ich schon zwei
PSMA PET/CT hatte, obwohl sich das in meinem Wohnort Düsseldorf jetzt auch verbessert durch die Berufung von Prof. Giesel.

Lieber Bernd, berichte doch bitte, wie du dich weiter entschieden hast. Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## BerndA

Hallo, weiterer Anstieg des PSA-Wertes vom 05.10. auf 0,17ng/ml. Morgen ist Planungs-CT für die Salvage-Logen-Bestrahlung in Amberg. Die Entscheidung ist mir nicht leicht gefallen, hab doch ein wenig Angst vor Nebenwirkungen und Spätfolgen. Lympfabflusswege werden nicht mitbestrahlt. Hiervon hat mir das Tumorboard und die Zweitmeinung über die Krankenkasse abgeraten. Außerdem wird eine Hormonbehandlung für sechs Monate durchgeführt. Es sollen insgesamt zwei Spritzen sein. Was das für ein Medikament ist weiß ich aber noch nicht. Brustdrüsenbestrahlung ist lt. Ärzte bei dieser kurzen Hormontherapie nicht nötig, hoffe das stimmt so.
Bestrahlt wird mit Linearbeschleuniger der Firma Elekta mit 6 und 15 MV Photonen, Cone-Beam-Bildgebung, IMRT/VMAT, 36 x 2Gy auf die Loge.


https://www.klinikum-amberg.de/de/me...usstattung.php


Gruß
Bernd

----------


## BerndA

Hallo,
habe es geschafft. Dienstag war die letzte Bestrahlung der Loge. Als Nebenwirkungen sind nach 2/3 der Bestrahlungen leichte Schmerzen am Anus aufgetreten, kein Durchfall, kein Blut. Nachts muss ich jetzt meist 2x aufstehen, vor der Bestrahlung max.1x. Auch am Tag ist der Harndrang größer als vorher. Ursache der Anus-Schmerzen ist evtl. das tägliche Einführen des Rektumballons vor jeder Bestrahlung zur Stabilisierung des Enddarms. Es ist schon eine Herausforderung täglich mit leerem Darm und voller Blase zu erscheinen. Vor allem die Blase machte mir die letzten beiden Wochen zu schaffen. Drei mal war der Harndrang zu groß und ich musste vorher entleeren, dann wieder trinken und warten bis die Blase wieder voll war. Teilentleerung ging in diesen zwei Wochen nicht mehr, vorher schon, wenn auch nicht einfach. Das Bestrahlgerät stand ein Stockwerk tiefer als die Toilette, das heißt nach der Behandlung runter vom Tisch, in die Umkleide, Treppe rauf und dann erst auf die Toilette. Die erste Trenantonespritze 11,25mg wurde beim Planungs-CT verabreicht.  Habe mich vom ersten Tag an krank schreiben lassen, das würde ich auch jedem empfehlen denn der Zeitaufwand ist nicht zu unterschätzen. Physisch gings mir gut, war zwei mal die Woche beim Rehasport und zwei mal im Fitnessstudio. Am 03.01. geht es dann wieder zur AHB nach Kellberg bei Passau. Wünsche Euch allen noch schöne Weihnachten.


Bernd

----------


## Michi1

Bernd, ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg in der REHA. War schon 4 mal in dieser Klinik und war immer sehr zufrieden, obwohl ich mit dem Essen immer Schwierigkeiten hatte. Ist halt Geschmacksache. Ich habe mir geholfen, in dem ich ein paar Mal in den Gasthäusern in der Gegend zum Essen gegangen bin, was nicht so einfach war da ich kein Auto dabei hatte. (verschiedene Ruhetage)

----------


## BerndA

Danke Michi,
so sind die Geschmäcker, mir hat es sehr gut geschmeckt, habe auch von den anderen Patienten keine Klagen gehört. Nur als damals der Chef verstorben ist war es angeblich eine zeitlang nicht so toll.


Bernd

----------


## Michi1

Bernd, dann schau dir mal ein paar Bewertungen an. Kann zwar ein paar nicht verstehen, wenn ich wieder mal eine REHA bekomme, fahre ich wieder dort hin.

https://www.klinikbewertungen.de/kli...chedel-thyrnau

----------

